# Looking for a driver



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello all, I am looking for a driver to back me up. I am currently considering 7 properties with the city of Chicago. These are not monster properties. They are senior housing buildings and a couple of apartment buildings. They are all on the NW & N side of the city. Along with being my backup, I would need someone to be available during the day. DAYTIME AVAILABILITY IS A MUST!!! I work from 5:45 - 3:00 Monday thru Friday so you can see my dilemma. A small vehicle will actually be able to plow these lots better than a full size, so Jeep owners take notice! No shoveling etc. Plowing only.

Also, going forward my contract with the city will only grow (if I in fact take the contract now). Thus there will be MORE business and work in the future. 

Lastly, these are pretty easy lots. Only two pose some issues. Interested parties should email me at:

[email protected]

Thanks, Bob


----------

